
Watermark.js - Create Image Watermarks With HTMLCanvas And JavaScript - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/watermarkjs-create-image-watermarks.html#.T2isd_7JTjM.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link If You Prefer: <http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/watermarkjs/>

